# Female GSD on craigslist, Middleville, MI



## joneser (Jun 9, 2014)

just saw this girl on craigslist...

German Shepherd for sale


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Not a funny situation but she comes with a clicker trainer. 

Sorry, I couldn't help myself. 

I wonder what ckc is, Canadian or that other fake registry. 700. Ooooookkkkkk


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

She's a pretty girl. I hope she finds a good home. Hopefully the price will fend off the real jerks that want dogs for bad perposes.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Preeety sure CKC is the shady registry...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Could be Canadian Kennel Club. Even people with dogs from good breeders sometimes find they cannot manage them with what life throws their way. Some people don't bother to contact the breeder. Others do, but find the breeder is not going to buy their dog back, so they try to sell it on their own.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

selzer said:


> Could be Canadian Kennel Club. Even people with dogs from good breeders sometimes find they cannot manage them with what life throws their way. Some people don't bother to contact the breeder. Others do, but find the breeder is not going to buy their dog back, so they try to sell it on their own.


This person went to Canada to get a dog? Nah....


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

why did the person get the dog to begin with?


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Poor baby. Somehow I don't think she pre-dates the three small children and full time school.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Sunflowers said:


> This person went to Canada to get a dog? Nah....


From Florida it's a hike, from Michigan it's across the boarder. And it doesn't have to be she that got the dog from Canada, her breeder may be working and showing on the CKC circuit, and bred to a CKC dog. 

I don't know. I am just saying Michigan is not so far from Canada, and there may be reasons, like a Mother in Canada bought the dog for her daughter. Who knows? It isn't impossible. 

And we can wonder all day why someone with three kids and school decides to get a puppy. The thing is, not all puppies are GSD puppies. Lots of people raise kids and pups, without a lot of thought. This one just may be more of a handful than she expected. Happens. 

Everyone in the world is not out there spending their off hours perusing internet forums so that they can learn about a breed before bringing one home. Generally, someone sees a great ambassador for the breed, and it appeals to them, and they go out and get one.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

ANYWAYS OP, did you put this listing up because you were interested in getting her, had a question about the information, or just wanted the information that she's available out there?


----------



## joneser (Jun 9, 2014)

I just wanted to share that she needed a home, hence the posting on the "non-urgent GSD rescue and adoption" forum. I got my 1st GSD a few weeks ago and I am not in a position to take her, however I've noticed several other members that live in MI and wanted to spread the word.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

$700 is not a rescue thread, it's a sale. Locking this thread.


----------

